# Wedi shower system



## cubfarm1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Does anyone use the wedi system? Have a H/O wanting the whole setup. Really spendy system to price out. Looks quick?


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

It is quick and very easy to install. Follow the directions to a "T". They have great help line. I really like the curb in the kit. I put blocking behind the seams. Make sure you get good seals. Seal the tops and or bottom of each board when they connect and let it sqeeze out. Then seal your seams.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Where do you get your Wedi on the Island?

Richie.


----------

